# My First Bear



## them0nk (Jul 9, 2011)

I just have to say.... 

:bang::bang::bang::bang::bang: to start - the face is the hardest part. I cut off too much in the beginning but after screwing that all up, of course the rest of the bear came somewhat into place...

So far the bear is chainsaw/torch/varnish only. If i had grinders I would have used them on the eyes, snout, and maybe the claws.













any tips from the pros?


----------



## rb142 (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice job! Pretty good bear for your first.


----------



## cowboyvet (Jul 10, 2011)

I hate carving bears but everyone else likes them so they sell well. I found some half round glass "balls" which measure 13/16 across. I use a spade wood bit to set a 1/8 inch indentation and glue them in. They look good and are fast. I found the ones I use at Hobby Lobby but any crafty type store which sells flower arrangement craft stuff should have a large assortment of glass beads.


----------



## Boydt8 (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice bear! For eyeballs I used the one from Bailey's.
Here's how I set the eyeballs after the bear has been detailed, mark with a marker where the eyeballs are suppose to be, then with a 9/16 drill bit drill it out. 
Then put the eyeballs in place, place a 1/4 inch extension onto the eyeball, with the hammer strike the end of the extension. Eyeball are now in place.
Since the eye balls are black from Baileys, this is what I usually do too, after the eyes are in place, run a quick spray of brown spray paint over the black eyeball, again quickly with your finger or thumb wipe off a the center of the eyeball. 
It kinda give it a natural eyeball of a real bear, try it see what you think, if you don't like it just wipe off the spray paint.






them0nk said:


> I just have to say....
> 
> :bang::bang::bang::bang::bang: to start - the face is the hardest part. I cut off too much in the beginning but after screwing that all up, of course the rest of the bear came somewhat into place...
> 
> ...


----------



## them0nk (Jul 11, 2011)

Do you have a picture of what that eyeball looks like when done?

This msg was sent using my EVO 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## Boydt8 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll post it tomorrow, and I'll show other pictures of my bear carvings.

Take care,


----------



## Boydt8 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Bear eyeballs*

Attached are some pictures of some eyeballs of bears.
One of them you'll see is plain black eyeballs, followed by spray painted eyeballs, with the center smudged off.
You could also use a q-tip to apply the brown spray paint.
I hope this gives you some ideas.


----------



## them0nk (Jul 13, 2011)

wow boydt8 that's some cool stuff!!!

I'll have to try the marbles soon... i think i'm going to make just a few carvings with just a bear head and a sign underneath... with messages like "Go Away!" or something under them hahaha...


----------



## Boydt8 (Jul 13, 2011)

Try these signs, "GONE FUR BEER", "WELCOME TO THE RANCH" , WELCOME TO OUR DEN.
Customers love these signs

Good luck,








them0nk said:


> wow boydt8 that's some cool stuff!!!
> 
> I'll have to try the marbles soon... i think i'm going to make just a few carvings with just a bear head and a sign underneath... with messages like "Go Away!" or something under them hahaha...


----------



## them0nk (Jul 13, 2011)

haha i know i know people love the cute stuff... it just kills me to want to do it... i'd *like* to be the guy that makes stuff that is Realistic looking and not so teddy bear-ish... this will only come with years of practice though. 

only reason i thought of putting a sign on my practice heads is... it's gotta have some kind of purpose... not just a lonely head of a bear... and really the people i know in the mountains would appreciate odd ball signs that say Go Away or some kind of witty anti socialite stuff... one of the favorites is "Is this the way to Big Bear?" (which the answer is normally... Nope You're Really Lost.)


----------



## Miguel124 (Oct 10, 2011)

What happen to the video.. I wish i could see the video..


----------



## them0nk (Oct 11, 2011)

ahh, i can get a small video up in a few days... i have a newer one that so far looks WAY better.


----------

